# Abbeville



## bob44 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking for information on the Abbeville France airfield when the Germans occupied it. 
Especially seeking a detailed drawing of the airfield layout. 
All information welcome.


----------



## Erix (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,

You will find some information on this site. I think that you can write them a small word and he shall answer you.

Best regards 

Abbeville-Drucat | ANCIENS AERODROMES

Other site

Abandoned Little-Known Airfields: France, Picardy, Somme

Picardie 1939 - 1945 • Afficher le sujet - Abbeville>Aérodrome>1939>1940>1947


----------



## bob44 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Erix. A good start.


----------

